# 잊어버리다/잊다



## Ladymeri

Hi everyone!

I got confused with 것을 잊다/잊어버리다/잊다. All of them have the same meaning as 'to forget '? What is the difference between them?


----------



## Yong Jo

Both of them have the same meaning as you suggested. I don't know the difference between them only except of their lengths.


----------



## Poliman37

i made sentences for the example that usually we use in this way.

1. I forget to Doing something = 나는 무엇인가 하는것을 잊다 
2. I forgot that A was B   =   나는 A 가 B라는것을 잊고있었다. 
3. 잊어버리다 = forget something (it is not "to forget") or lost something 
4. stop think about something =  잊다


----------



## Yong Jo

I am sorry but the case of number 3 is incorrect because 잃어버리다 is the right one in that context, that is, when you mean to lose something.​


----------



## mink-shin

To me, '버리다' after '잊어버리다 has a nuance of intention. '잊어버리다' more sounds unintentional than '잊다'.


----------



## Ladymeri

Thank you everyone


----------

